# Retraining the "Rodeo Bronc"?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, I have a freaking love for the conformation of bucking horses.
Their just so massive!

I was just curious about it, I wasn't planning on doing it..
But could a bucking horse be retrained? I'm sure it would take a long while, a lot of them have been through some serious trauma.
Have you ever heard of someone training an ex-rodeo horse into a riding horse?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Broncs are trained to buck, they're not wild.

So, yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It can be done. The event farm I worked on got a big SOLID chestnut mare named BB's Bomber. A rodeo stock dealer was getting old and was liquidating his bucking stock. BB was quite young and had not been bucking long. She was really nice.

Well, she was given to me as a project....Thanks TOM!!!! To make a long story short, she was a bit hardheaded, but quickly became a really nice event horse. Funny thing, without that flank strap, she never bucked...never. But man, could she jump!!!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Not sure what you mean by "trauma" as any GOOD stock contractor would never intentionally bring harm to their horses. They are literally prized posessions. They work for maybe 24 seconds a weekend, and then go back home to pasture. Its the life!_

_Some horses are natural buckers, but the flank strap is what enhances that action. Without it, a lot of the stock would probably never buck._

_As to retraining one, it would take some work, and would most likely be easier to do with one that hadn't been sent out of the chute for too many years. _

_However, there have been a few stories told that a rare few horses are bucking stock on the weekend, and riding horses during the week._


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've actually seen some bucking horses that aren't very big at all, but boy can they buck.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm just saying that because I have yet to go to a rodeo where the horses don't seem like they are getting proper treatment, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have had several. I have one now. He is an exceptional trail horse for ladies and children. He still does not like or trust men -- probably never will. My husband (who feeds him) cannot catch him out on pasture and we have had him two years. He has no hair growing on either flank. They were galled to the blood by someone that wanted him to keep bucking even when he quit so both are scarred and completely bald.

He also has scars behind his ears from setting back so hard and has spur scars on his shoulders. Other than that -- he is just fine. He sure is a nice well-mannered trail horse. He will ride anywhere you point his head. He rides equally well all by himself or with a trail-ride that has 100 horses on it. 

It took me about 3 months to get him really nice and solid. He was 5 when I got him ; He is 7 1/2 now.

The really good bucking horses are bred to buck. They are big and stout and part draft. They are the kings in the arena and are mostly saddle broncs. They are bred to buck just like the high quality bucking bulls are nowadays. A stock contractor can tell you the sires, dams, brothers and sisters and cousins of every saddle bronc they raise.

The bareback horses are a lot smaller and a lot of them are spoiled saddle horses (like the one I have now) or horses that people just could not get broke. They are worth a lot less money than the saddle broncs or bulls.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I trained one bronc for trail/pleasure riding. It took a looong time, lots of effort, knowledge, patience and a pretty good seat/will to stay on. With her I worked every day for a year before we got to a point she wouldn't buck for a week then she was went to her owner. Lots of ground and mounted work.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If the horse doesn't have the heart to be a bronc, many times the contractor will train the horse to be used by the pick up men.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

One of my friends has an old buck jumper. She's one of the best show jumpers I've ridden and she's the best kids horse. You just can't ride her bareback. She was bought at a sale so she was already re-broke to ride so I can't weigh in on how it was done, but I do know that it is possible.


----------

